
Lego Profit Jumps 60% on ‘Star Wars,’ ‘Lego City’ Toy Series - chaostheory
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=acmDhbUFzMYA
======
cubicle67
It's not just kids either. I'd love to get my hands on the 5000+ piece
Millennium Falcon :)

